# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Tips for Blind Best Blind Coy

## seth

Hi,
We are looking to get some Holland and Roman blinds measured and installed in the Sydney area.  Any tips on who to contact/bestprice/best manufacture? 
Cheers

----------

